# one or the othere or both?



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

as some of you will know i have a c class rv it has cruse controll and also overdrive the question is what is the best, ie economical way to drive it,as i have yet to use it. i know i did not buy it for cheep runaround and i am not complaning about costs......but all these gagets on my stering wheel and the sat nav to listen to cd's to change, foot handbreak ,the boss asking what i would like for dinner, the more i know ,the more you can help , the better for me.....i think!!!
dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MPG*

Hi

My Vectra has cruise control. If I drive a long distance and use cruise control, I will average XXX miles per gallon.

Similar journeys can be made using only my right foot to control speed and I always obtain better economy that with cruise control, even though I am still cracking on at a pace.

I do not know if the same can be said of larger vehicles.

With coaches, I think the CC was fitted more for ease of use rather than economy.

Rapide561


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

wagler2bb said:


> ...................... what is the best, ie economical way to drive it,as i have yet to use it. .................... dave


I accelerate the coach myself, as I consider that I acclerate a lot more gently and fuel efficient than does the cruise control and set the cruise a.s.a.p at every available opportunity. 
Georgie boy Landau 3301 single slide. 12 - 14 MPG @ 60mph.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It is more economical to use cruise control which is not easy in this country due to our crowded roads which force us to change spped so often. On the continent, especially on the autoroutes they are a dream enabling you to sit back and relax more.

peedee


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We use our cruise control whenever we can. 

The drop in revs between manual & CC can only tell me that I am heavy footed!

Word of warning tho' First time I used cc was on the motorway after a few km's of sitting there I found myself crossing my legs & turning to talk to my passenger - forgot I was driving!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

thankyou for the tip's,what i would like to know is do i use both at the same time,ie cc and overdrive?
dave


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Having driven several different RV's including a Diesel Pusher. I have found I can control the throttle much better than Cruise control can. When on a long straight road. I pop it into Cruise. When approaching a rise that the cruise will cause a kick-down. I anticipate this by accelerating smoothly and usually it stays in top and overdrive. :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Zaskar and JAW, surely ecconomy depends on how good your cruise control is and the power of the vehicle. If you have cruise control and an underpowered vehicle then cc is next to useless except on level roads.
I agree it is then probably better to revert to manual control.

peedee


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *peedee*. The problem with large RV's and Cruise control along with Overdrive. Tends to make the cruise kick-dwon too early. In can be adjusted. But it is much easier to control by the right foot. As is the MPG of course. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Having done 7,500 miles through the USA. I would sya I used the cruise about 25% of the time. :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

peedee said:


> Zaskar and JAW, surely ecconomy depends on how good your cruise control is and the power of the vehicle. If you have cruise control and an underpowered vehicle then cc is next to useless except on level roads.
> I agree it is then probably better to revert to manual control.
> peedee


Errrr, yes, I think thats what we're both saying.
Cruise can "hold" a steady speed on flat ground far better than a human, so that's when we use it most. Where it falls down is
a/ it cant "see" the approach of a hill, so it can't anticipate the rise by applying a bit more gas. It holds a constant speed until suddendly the rise causes loss of speed and the cruise suddenly says to it'self, "hey up , I'm on a hill. I'd better boot it" , in which case it usually drops a gear and accelerates hard to regain the lost speed. Where-as , I can see the approach of a hill and can gently apply just a little more pressure to stop the loss of speed in the first place.
b/ cruise can be a bit harsh in it's application of acceleration to regain the presett speed. I find it gentler and calmer to accelerate the bus myself and then set the cruise. Although the cruise will only accelerate within factory pre-set limits, I personally find them to be too harsh. many's the time I sit there saying " calm down sweetheart, it's not a race".
What I'm trying (badly) to say is that for flat level cruising, cruise is best, but for acceleration and hill work, I recon (perhaps arogantly) that I can drive in a gentler and more ecconomic fashion than cruise.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

zaskar said:


> Although the cruise will only accelerate within factory pre-set limits, I personally find them to be too harsh. many's the time I sit there saying " calm down sweetheart, it's not a race".
> What I'm trying (badly) to say is that for flat level cruising, cruise is best, but for acceleration and hill work, I recon (perhaps arogantly) that I can drive in a gentler and more ecconomic fashion than cruise.


I agree with this .. most emphatically


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

hi all.....this is all very well but i still do not know if im to use both at same time...thanks
dave


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

wagler2bb said:


> hi all.....this is all very well but i still do not know if im to use both at same time...thanks
> dave


Yes!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks zaskar...lol that is all i wonted vto know lol just think of all the ink pep's have used tyring to tell me this...
dave in (overdrive)


----------

